# Will Zithromax or Biaxin work for mastitis?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

After almost 4 years of nursing I'm pretty sure I have mastitis and due to my nurslings allergies and mine thse are pretty much the only drugs we can take. I'm seeing the Dr at 1pm PST today so I need an answer asap!


----------



## nursing2mom (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry you're dealing with mastitis! Isn't it awful? You may already be taking an antibiotic (you posted earlier today), but if there is a next time and you catch it early, I've had fantastic luck with the following natural treatment:

*immediately rest (try to do book activities or some other quiet activities with the kids if you can't rest in bed)
*nurse, nurse, nurse the infected side (I know it hurts, but you must get that side emptied)
*apply heat to infected breast and armpit (I use a hot water bottle or a rice-filled sock heated in the microwave)
*take Belladonna (homeopathic treatment for the infection)
*drink LOTS of water

I'm not a doctor (the usual disclaimer...), but this method worked for me. I think I caught it early enough. I had the chills, aches, major breast pain, etc. and was perfectly fine the next day (I kept nursing extra on that side, though, just to make sure it was clear).

Hope that helps...good luck!


----------

